# I want as many as caterers to join my website..how is it possible?



## amina (Jan 31, 2011)

Dear Experts

I have a question related to my website.. I am basically a mediator between caterers and those who wants to plan for an event ..In short anybody who wants to plan a party for their loved ones can post their events on my website and caterens can bid on it..

Now the question is hoe can i have more caterers to my website..?

Thanks in advance

Waiting for expert's advice

Thanks

Amina


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In NY I started a company called ''The Equalizer.'' I used to actually go with the bride, groom and families when they shopped a caterer.I was introduced as their uncle or cousin. When we came out of caterers office I would tell them what he really said and how not to get taken .It put them on equal terms with caterers(like dealing with car salesman) I did pretty well with it for a while until caterers got to recognize me. The final decisions though were theirs .Most of Banquet sales people were con artist..

One example  "Unlimited beer and wine thru dinner"  That does not mean thru the whole affair, "just dinner" If you want thru whole affair it is extra. !


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You first get them to join you.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't understand how you would compare apples and oranges in the bidding process. Joe's BBQ bids right along with the top caterer in town...............The bid process is fine as long as your dealing apples to apples...............If you need caterer's for your web site you need to talk with these companies in person and have a standard they must meet to be on that list. I would think the one question a potential client would have is, what is the quality and reputation of the caterer. ............ChefBillyB............


----------



## amina (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks guys, but honestly i dint get the answer except to to talk to the caterers...is there any other option left..if i will get key term/ keyword catering services is on 1st position, will i get some benifit..pls guys help me out with the right answer


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Customer can call or visit caterer on their own . Why use you?  Caterer is not going to pay you a % unless he actually books the Gig.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

amina said:


> thanks guys, but honestly i dint get the answer except to to talk to the caterers...is there any other option left..if i will get key term/ keyword catering services is on 1st position, will i get some benifit..pls guys help me out with the right answer


To attract caterers to your web site/system, you MUST offer the caterer some "benefit" that the "caterer" perceives as valuable. And the opportunity to "bid" on potential opportunities is, IMHO, not very "valuable" to many caterers!

I've used a similar service that alerts me to opportunities in my area on a "buy a lead" basis (not a bid basis) and less than 1% of the listed leads over the past 4-6 years seem to be worth purchasing. And these are "pre-qualified leads"! Fortunately, it costs me NOTHING to be a member, it costs me something ONLY if and when, a prospect meets my minimum qualifications and attracts my interest.

IMHO, a majority of successful caterers do not bid to supply food, they are professionals that offer custom services that satisfy client needs and wants.


----------



## amina (Jan 31, 2011)

any idea what sort of keywords/keyterms i should use


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's not about search engines. It's about offering a valuable service and the rest will follow. You have to add value to both the customer and the caterer and so far this system isn't adding value. It's as bad as the junk fees in buying a home. Just added overhead.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I always tell my customers, If your wanting me to bid on a catering, you don't know who I am. I have always done all my work by word of mouth, I have never bid on a catering in 30 years in business...........................I don't think the OP really cares about my opinion, they only want a list of caterer's names............Whatever happen to the yellow pages............C of C.....................ChefBillyB


----------

